# استخدام صيغة (إلى أن)



## jmt356

هل هذه الجملة صحيحة:

خلصت اللجنة إلى أنّ القصف الأول لم يُشكِّلْ جريمة حرب.

هل من الممكن أن نقول "إلى أنّ" أو علينا القول "إلى أنْ" بالسكون فوق ال"ن" دائما؟

هل هذه الجملة أصح من الجملة الأولى:

خلصت اللجنة إلى أنْ لم يُشكِّلْ القصفُ الأول جريمة حرب.


----------



## wannabe translator

خلصت إلى أنَّ هي الأصح
"إلى أنْ بالسكون تفيد معنى "حتى


----------

